
Microsoft Is Open-Sourcing Windows Calculator on GitHub - swamp40
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-is-open-sourcing-windows-calculator-on-github/
======
jumbopapa
Great, maybe it will finally follow the order of operations.

